# FELT F55 Question



## stalter (Dec 9, 2005)

I bought a new '06 Felt F55 from left over stock. I just sold my '04 Felt F80. The question that I have is what size seat post comes on the F55. My F80 had a 27.2. Am I correct to assume that the F55 has the same size?

Thanks,
Stalter


----------



## RSPDiver (Jun 3, 2006)

It should. My F65 has the 27.2 post, and I believe the frames are essentially the same. If you pull the post out, it should say somewhere on it, though.


----------



## stalter (Dec 9, 2005)

One problem....I don't have the bike on hand right now! It is still in the mail. I just wanted to get ahead of the game. On my F80 I had a Thomson zero setback seat post and the geometry of both bikes are identical so I figured I would need one on the F55.

Thanks for the help,
Stalter


----------



## geo t (Nov 4, 2005)

Checked out Felt's 06 and 07 catalogs and the seat post is 27.2. I was curious because I have the same bike sitting at home.


----------

